# Washing Machine - On/Off start button problem



## Pope John 11 (24 Sep 2011)

I have a Hotpoint washing machine which is approx. 5 years old. It does not have any digital displays etc.

The On/Off button now seems to be stuck and I cannot get the washing machine working. Previously it worked by turning the main power off at the socket.

I initially thought it could be dirt gone in between the gap around the on/off switch but it seems the button is stuck in some way.

Is it possible that the washing machine is in some kind of test mode.

I will have a proper look at it tomorrow, but any help in the meantime appreciated.


----------



## bstop (26 Sep 2011)

Try spraying some WD40 on the button as it might free up. Unplug the machine before you do this.


----------



## sustanon (26 Sep 2011)

WD-40 may free up the mechanism, but it will collect crud over time, so clean it off, and follow up with electrical contact cleaner. WD never dries, so it collects crap over time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Sep 2011)

Have you tried downloading the manual for the machine to see if there is a troubleshooting option.

You might get some advice also from www.mastercare.ie if you give them a ring.  I and others here have found them helpful.

These sites might give some advice:


www.washerhelp.co.uk
www.wm1.com


----------



## staff (26 Sep 2011)

I had a similar problem a few months ago and I thought it was just a minor issue so I got a plumber to come out and have a look.  As soon as he opened it up it appeared that it was more than just a button stuck but that the whole panel which is basically computer operated was destroyed because I had been forcing it and instead of just having to replace the button he would have to replace the whole panel and the cost of this made it not worth doing so I had to get a brand new washing machine.  It was only 5 years old at that stage.  I said this to the guy in DID and he said that that was the normal lifespan of most newer models these days.


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Sep 2011)

I opened it up last Sunday.

There are 2 problems with the washing machine.

1. The 'Start/Cancel' plastic button when it is pressed in, it then does not spring out to its original position.

This in turn has caused the 2nd problem.

2. The button under the 'Start/Cancel' button, on the circuit board has been displaced as a result of pressing the 'Start/Cancel' plastic button too hard.

To me it is as simple as repairing this circuit board by soldering a similar button at this location. The washing machine is in perfect condition. I don't believe that it is just finished yet, afterall the circuit board is in perfect condition.

Unfortunately everything nowdays is made to break. My mums washing machine is over 25yrs old and is still in perfect condition.

I believe that it would just take less than 1/2 hour to repair, its a matter of finding the right service person to do the job. I am based in the Dublin City, so if anyone could recommend a suitable service person that won't cost an arm or a leg, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Leo (27 Sep 2011)

Pope John 11 said:


> ...its a matter of finding the right service person to do the job. I am based in the Dublin City, so if anyone could recommend a suitable service person that won't cost an arm or a leg, I would appreciate it.


 
You need to post seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Sep 2011)

Leo said:


> You need to post seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.



Thanks Leo, just put in the seeking recommendation as per your post.


----------



## beetroot (29 Sep 2011)

My 5yr old hotpoint just died too, the on/off light kept flashing and wouldn't complete it's cycle, turned out the pcb needs to be replaced and not worth fixing, repair guy said "never buy a hotpoint".


----------



## Alwyn (1 Oct 2011)

beetroot said:


> My 5yr old hotpoint just died too, the on/off light kept flashing and wouldn't complete it's cycle, turned out the pcb needs to be replaced and not worth fixing, repair guy said "never buy a hotpoint".


 
Had the same problem with indesit machines used for rentals.  Repair guy said they were made by hotpoint over in China.


----------

